# Fix Water buildup in window well



## jdr120 (May 12, 2009)

I searched this (and many other) forums, and have cannot find the right answer.  So here it goes (yes it's a common one)!

I have a window well that sits 18" below the grade, at the base of the well, there is a 4" drainage pipe (black, perforated). In the basement, I have a sub pump, where there is another 4" pipe that comes in from the outside (I'm assuming that there is a weeping tile around that drains to this)

The well builds up with water, and slowly leaks through where the sill sits on the foundation. I don't want to be cheap and just caulk the sill.. Can I just run a sewer snake through the drainage pipe to unclog the drain? (assuming there is a clog) or run the snake from into the drain from the sub pump.

Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## GBR (May 12, 2009)

If the snake is able to back out without hanging up. Terra cotta drain tile, PVC, or corrugated plastic? 

Good articles:    Drainage pipe, drain tile, and fittings for a French drain installation

And:    Foundation Drainage

Be safe, G


----------

